# Looking for trades - mint saltist 30h



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a mint condition Saltist 30H. Looking to trade for a heaver or other casting reels.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll trade you 150.00 for your reel


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's winter so I'm interested in surf blanks like a CTS or maybe something old like an allstar 1509. Also interested in built rods. When it comes to cash, $200 is my minimum. I rather find a good trade. I'm willing to do the reel+cash deal as well. Let me know what you got. Also looking for a Torque 15 star drag.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a ALL Star 1508 for $750.

It is Winter so my prices are through the roof.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Trade you an Allstar 1509 or a CTS S7 or 8 for a used Silver Saltist 30....at the end of Drum Season??
Hahahahahahahahaha or a Torque 15....

Come on Paul!!!


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I said, I would do the reel + cash. IDK if you guys missed that part but seems reasonable. 

I have the reel and plenty of cash to play with. Not really looking for a straight up trade.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Trade you an Allstar 1509 or a CTS S7 or 8 for a used Silver Saltist 30....at the end of Drum Season??
> Hahahahahahahahaha or a Torque 15.... Come on Paul!!!



Who are you??? haha


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly don't have anything in particular I am looking for. I don't need to sell, I simply posted to see what was out there. You guys asked and I simply gave you 3 examples that will catch my eye. I've made plenty of deals where afterwards I still couldn't believe they made the trade. So never underestimate the stupidity of a fisherman. 

Trust me


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pwall1988 said:


> Honestly don't have anything in particular I am looking for. I don't need to sell, I simply posted to see what was out there. You guys asked and I simply gave you 3 examples that will catch my eye. I've made plenty of deals where afterwards I still couldn't believe they made the trade. So never underestimate the stupidity of a fisherman.
> 
> Trust me


I have 3 1509 All Stars with All Star Competition Butts. $1200 per rod. Cash only not interested in trades unless she is a real Hottie. Reels not included but can be for $200 each SL30SH pro-modified with min-brake.

These 1509 combos are guaranteed to hook up Citation Drum off of OBX Piers or Cape Point or money back, even if I am the one who has to chuck the bait out there to get the new owner hooked up. I cannot guarantee new owner will land the hooked Drum so warranty expires after initial hookup.

Each 1509 averages around 30+ Citation Drum so this is a great deal if you want to get into the big game.

If you are not a real strong proficient caster you may be better off with a more normal setup.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Garbo check your PMs please.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> I have 3 1509 All Stars with All Star Competition Butts. $1200 per rod. Cash only not interested in trades unless she is a real Hottie. Reels not included but can be for $200 each SL30SH pro-modified with min-brake.
> 
> These 1509 combos are guaranteed to hook up Citation Drum off of OBX Piers or Cape Point or money back, even if I am the one who has to chuck the bait out there to get the new owner hooked up. I cannot guarantee new owner will land the hooked Drum so warranty expires after initial hookup.
> 
> ...



opcorn:


----------

